# 24 volt problem



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

We have a Coyote payloader at work that we are having some trouble with. The problem is the alternator, it's not working. Now this has a 24 volt system and the alternator is your standard GM automotive alternator with internal regulator. I don't know if someone put that on there or if it is original equipment. The loader was made in Germany. 

I have never messed with a 24 volt system before, but this is what I've found. The alternator is wired up to the cable that connects the two batteries, so it's feeding to the positive side of one battery and the negative side of the other. When I first looked at it, it was only connected to the terminal on the back of the alternator. There was nothing plugged into the side of the alternator. So I made a short wire and jumped from the terminal on the side to the one on the back. This appeared to work for a while. When I put my voltmeter on the batteries, I had 13.5 on each. The next day it wasn't working and I discovered the regulator in the alternator had melted. Also when I hooked it up I wasn't sure which of the two side terminals went where. Well I guessed wrong and connected to the side that normally goes to a gauge. 

So, did the regulator melt because I chose the wrong terminal to hook to? Or did it melt because it's a 24 volt system? Can you charge the batteries the way this is trying to do, one through the positive side and the other the negative? If I put on a new alternator and wire it properly this time, will it work? Or do we need a 24 volt alternator?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Any ideas? We have no manual for this loader and I'm not having luck on the net.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i'm pretty sure you'll need a 24 volt alternator


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Your batteries are in series which gives you 24 volts.. as Bear stated I belive that you need a 24 volt alt to charge properly w/out smoking the reg or the alt.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

It been 30 years since I worked on any 24 volt equipment and I have to agree that you do need a 24 volt alternator. I would be checking the heavy equipment dealers to see what they would reccommend. I really cannot remember much but if I remember correctly you might be helped with OshKosh, They used to make snow removal eqipment for the Air Force and those hunks were all 24 volt.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys. I kinda figured we would need a different alternator. They tell me they have one in the shop somewhere, but it's missing a pulley.


----------

